

Rust bindings for the picoTCP library - maximevince
https://github.com/maximevince/rust-picotcp

======
maximevince
Our embedded TCP/IP stack now has binding API to write Rust applications.
picoTCP is a size, speed and feature conscious open source TCP/IP stack for
embedded devices.

These Rust bindings are still very much work in progress, and we'd be glad to
get any feedback or help on this!

~~~
errordeveloper
Maxime, amazing work! I haven't looked at the code yet... But very curious how
it works for demo/testing on Linux, does it use tun/tap device or something
like that?

~~~
maximevince
Yup, does indeed use tun or tap (your choice)!

